# Rahmenfarbe OHNE Rahmen bei Frames



## Karl Förster (11. August 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln. Ich bau grad an einer Seite, in welcher ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder Frames verwenden will. Jetzt möchte ich die Rahmen in einer bestimmten Farbe angezeigt bekommen aber keinen 3D-Rahmen haben ... also nur der farbige Streifen. Ich weiß das hat irgendwie geklappt, aber ich hab nun schon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert. Mit framespacing und border stellt stellt man ja die Stärke des Rahmens ein. Mit bordercolor die Farbe. Laut Doku stelle ich dann mit frameborder (yes bzw. no) den 3D-Rahmen an/aus. Doch bei "yes" zeigt er mir zwar die richtige Farbe aber einen 3D-Rahmen und bei "no" zeigt er mir gar nix -> Keinen Rahmen. Das muss doch irgendwie funktionieren. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das ging, nur in welchem Browser? Hab im Moment den IE6. Im Netscape gehts auch nich.


----------



## GiminiC (11. August 2002)

Antwort: CSS

<frame name="X" src="X" style="border-left:4px solid #000000;">


----------



## haldjo1 (13. August 2002)

ich würde tendenziell immer mit classes arbeiten da du dann mit einer änderung das gesamte seitenlayout ändern kannst und nicht immer jedes element einzeln verändern musst(auch ein grund weshalb css eigeführt wurde )


----------



## Karl Förster (13. August 2002)

Erstmal danke. So ganz die Lösung isses noch nicht da dort irgendwie ein weisser Rand bleibt. Naja... das krieg ich schon hin.
Mein Problem ist, dass die Seite für alle Browser sein soll und da ist CSS nicht die beste Lösung obwohl ich liebend gern mit CSS arbeite. Das ist mit eins, was ich als erstes gelernt habe.


----------



## baal (16. August 2002)

ist das so, wie du es dir vorstellst?

<frameset framespacing="0" frameborder="no" style="border:#0000FF solid 1px; border-collapse:collapse;">


----------



## Karl Förster (16. August 2002)

Ja, das kommt der Sache schon sehr nahe. Ich denke mit ein paar Abwandlungen kann ich das hinbekommen was ich will.

Großes Dankeschön an alle.


----------

